# Should I take Imodium for this or not?



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

Sometimes I don't get D, I just get reasonably well formed to loose movements, but they occur frequently in one day, so maybe like 5 during a day, obviously resulting in an uncomfy tummy, it seems to get a little looser as it goes on. I don't know whether to take Imodium or not in this instance?I don't really understand what it is... just assume it's IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like IBS.If it is disruptive you might try a low dose of Imodium (and maybe 2X a day) to control that. If you do that for days on end you can just use the Imodium regularly.If you think that could be too constipating have you tried Calcium Carbonate to see if that binds things up a bit?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah for something that slight I might try the Calcium Carbonate everyday instead of trying to play around with the imodium dose all the time. The calcium carbonate might just be easier for ya..


----------



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

The weird thing is... now it's turned into very watery D. Had this once a couple of weeks ago, I have been very stressed... and had odd eating patterns, that's all I can think of. I don't get it that loose very often so it just scares me a little.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mumble, Just so ya know.. I can have watery D daily for weeks & months. I would definitely take the imodium now if I were you. Cuz "watery" isn't slight. So get some imodium in ya!Hope you feel better soon mumble.


----------



## LyndaMavis (Jan 24, 2010)

BQ said:


> Mumble, Just so ya know.. I can have watery D daily for weeks & months. You can join the wealthy affiliate here so I would definitely take the imodium now if I were you. Cuz "watery" isn't slight. So get some imodium in ya!Hope you feel better soon mumble.


Yep try some Imodium it sounds like what you need. It works well for me to keep the problem under control.


----------



## wikidwanda (Jan 20, 2010)

I take 2 Imodium every morning, just so I can "function" after noon. But I'm worried that I will become immune to it, and it won't help me when I really NEED it........like on a long car trip, vacation, walking etc.Am I going to have to end up taking more & more & more? As the years go on?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> But I'm worried that I will become immune to it


 If it helps you any... there is no scientific data to support that people become immune to it. And I haven't had to increase the dose I am taking... so I would just use it and try not to worry about it.Hang in there!


----------

